# What's your worst or most recent slingshot related injury?



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I was shooting m&ms today on a cold Thursday morning with my pfs and forgot to tweek it a little..... BAM! It hit my hand full on with a partial butterfly draw. So after a few choice words and lots of rocking in the corner, softly sing to my self "don't worry, about a thing, because every little thing, is going to be alright"
I got up shot a little bit more and went in side 
Anyway heres a photo







not much damage but by god did that hurt.

So whats your slingshot story?
Don't hold back with the painful details.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

None so far, one fork hit and some hand slap but thats it!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hand slaps whilst using pfs for the first time is my most recent, but my worst was when I was a kid; there used to be a little deli around the corner from where I lived, & my friends & I would go there for nickel candy. They ALSO sold cheap little toys in plastic bags on one of those spiny display things...one of which was a slingshot made of cheap, hollow plastic, with a fake leather pouch, BUT looking back, pretty frickin' decent rubberbands that were thick, & fitted specifically to the fork (i wish I could find them again for the nostalgia) all for...$1...¢.99, to be exact. Anyways, these cheap little toy slingshots were capable of sending pebbles incredible distances at incredible speeds. Being a child of 10ish though, such unsupervised recreation recreation has the serious potential for damage & injury. Though I had evaded conviction on the damages, injury caught up to me when, in the genius of youth, I decided to shoot a steel support pillar in a friend's basement from maybe 6' away, at full draw, with a small pebble. That pebble rebutted the abuse with retort to my right nostril, just at the intersection of cheek & upper lip. In that instant, all of the adult in me dropped to that cold cement floor in a shirt soiled with bloody tears, shame, & embarrassment. No effort to thwart the appearance of humiliation sufficed, despite there even being GIRLS in the audience. No sympathy was to be had at home, either. My mom was EVER so pissed, & was not gentle in tending to my wound, which nowhad sswollen fully half of my face, including my right eye partially shut. My nostril was, cheek, & lip were joined by a triangular lesion on top of a small mountain on my face. I had swelling for days, bruising for weeks, & scarring for months; that dumb****ery is documented for a 4ish month span of family photos. If I ever get over my paranoia of facial recognition & being spotted by someone I know online, I'll post pictures. It was quite grizzly. Never stopped shooting though, even for a second.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Hand slaps whilst using pfs for the first time is my most recent, but my worst was when I was a kid; there used to be a little deli around the corner from where I lived, & my friends & I would go there for nickel candy. They ALSO sold cheap little toys in plastic bags on one of those spiny display things...one of which was a slingshot made of cheap, hollow plastic, with a fake leather pouch, BUT looking back, pretty frickin' decent rubberbands that were thick, & fitted specifically to the fork (i wish I could find them again for the nostalgia) all for...$1...¢.99, to be exact. Anyways, these cheap little toy slingshots were capable of sending pebbles incredible distances at incredible speeds. Being a child of 10ish though, such unsupervised recreation recreation has the serious potential for damage & injury. Though I had evaded conviction on the damages, injury caught up to me when, in the genius of youth, I decided to shoot a steel support pillar in a friend's basement from maybe 6' away, at full draw, with a small pebble. That pebble rebutted the abuse with retort to my right nostril, just at the intersection of cheek & upper lip. In that instant, all of the adult in me dropped to that cold cement floor in a shirt soiled with bloody tears, shame, & embarrassment. No effort to thwart the appearance of humiliation sufficed, despite there even being GIRLS in the audience. No sympathy was to be had at home, either. My mom was EVER so pissed, & was not gentle in tending to my wound, which nowhad sswollen fully half of my face, including my right eye partially shut. My nostril was, cheek, & lip were joined by a triangular lesion on top of a small mountain on my face. I had swelling for days, bruising for weeks, & scarring for months; that dumb****ery is documented for a 4ish month span of family photos. If I ever get over my paranoia of facial recognition & being spotted by someone I know online, I'll post pictures. It was quite grizzly. Never stopped shooting though, even for a second.


When I was about ten,I had an original milbro that my Russian grandmother gave to me(with original square elastic, perfect condition) which, if I hadn't lost it, would have been one of my most prized possessions. Anyway I fired a rock straight at my thumb and need stitches to put it to gets again. My thumb nail fell off and everything, it was horrible.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Let's see... It was a few month ago and I got my first Dankung ergo sling. Well, at that time I really didn't know any better and I was so excited to get it that I just went for it. At that time the sling arrived with that slippery excuse of a wrap. Well, not thinking about it I went for my 1/2" steel ammo. And, as a side note up until that point I had been shooting my BunnyBuster's and home made wood naturals with wide forks. I took aim at my catch box and wack!!! It twisted in my hand on release and bam Steel ball hit between the knuckle and fist bend of my pointing finger of my left hand. Mother of all things holy it hurt like a mofo and it looked like I tried to stab myself with a dull knife. Needless to say I wrapped it up and said nothing to my wife or my fun time woud be over for a while otherwise. I've since taken the wrap off and it is now one of my favorite shooters. Well, except right now I have trigger lock in my left thumb and have switched to hammer grip and starships while it heals. And, I now try out all my new toys with rubber balls first before I go to steel.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Let's see... It was a few month ago and I got my first Dankung ergo sling. Well, at that time I really didn't know any better and I was so excited to get it that I just went for it. At that time the sling arrived with that slippery excuse of a wrap. Well, not thinking about it I went for my 1/2" steel ammo. And, as a side note up until that point I had been shooting my BunnyBuster's and home made wood naturals with wide forks. I took aim at my catch box and wack!!! It twisted in my hand on release and bam Steel ball hit between the knuckle and fist bend of my pointing finger of my left hand. Mother of all things holy it hurt like a mofo and it looked like I tried to stab myself with a dull knife. Needless to say I wrapped it up and said nothing to my wife or my fun time woud be over for a while otherwise. I've since taken the wrap off and it is now one of my favorite shooters. Well, except right now I have trigger lock in my left thumb and have switched to hammer grip and starships while it heals. And, I now try out all my new toys with rubber balls first before I go to steel.


There is no worse a feeling than hitting your hand and getting a fork hit


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wasn't too bad compared to some on here I'm sure, but I sent a huge jagged rock onto the web of my hand. The rock crushed my hand against the slingshot with such force that the handle cracked(barnett strike 9). I was left swearing and shouting whilst tending to my torn skin, really freakin hurt. It was due to two things. Firstly: the handle was too small for my hand. Secondly: I got lazy and used a rock rather than go and fetch some steel balls. Since then I haven't hit my hand or even had a fork hit.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

iindividual said:


> None so far, one fork hit and some hand slap but thats it!


It'll happen one day


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had trigger thumb surgery, from too much draw weight.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Shot my pinkie a week or 2 ago with a 3/8" steel ball. Didn't really do much damage but it sure did hurt like the dickens.  It still hurts if I push on it.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

blisters


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

cairomn said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see... It was a few month ago and I got my first Dankung ergo sling. Well, at that time I really didn't know any better and I was so excited to get it that I just went for it. At that time the sling arrived with that slippery excuse of a wrap. Well, not thinking about it I went for my 1/2" steel ammo. And, as a side note up until that point I had been shooting my BunnyBuster's and home made wood naturals with wide forks. I took aim at my catch box and wack!!! It twisted in my hand on release and bam Steel ball hit between the knuckle and fist bend of my pointing finger of my left hand. Mother of all things holy it hurt like a mofo and it looked like I tried to stab myself with a dull knife. Needless to say I wrapped it up and said nothing to my wife or my fun time woud be over for a while otherwise. I've since taken the wrap off and it is now one of my favorite shooters. Well, except right now I have trigger lock in my left thumb and have switched to hammer grip and starships while it heals. And, I now try out all my new toys with rubber balls first before I go to steel.
> ...


Yeah right, thank goodness the sling was made of steel and didn't even have a scratch on it. It looked like my finger took all the injury. Let me tell you every time I had to handle anything with my left hand, which I'm a chef so I need both of my hands, it was like liquid fire shooting from the injured site up my whole arm and into my shoulder. I haven't done that since, knock on wood, lol, I hate hand injuries, I am the biggest baby when it comes to hurting my hands, I've only cut off one finger tip so far and I'm lucky it grew back!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My last one was pretty much like yours, except it was with full power and a 1/2" marble that made a divot that left a scar. :cursin:

Pouchouch from Slingbite teaches you better form in a hurry. In this community it is almost a tribal mark.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have shared this before. My only injury was from a fork hit that broke off the fork tip (which was still attached to the band). The tip shot out and snapped back, hitting me in the nose. It gave a nice slice down the bridge of the nose. I am truly lucky I didn't get hit in the eye! I was not being safe and didn't have glasses on :nono: .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothing recently thankfully,but I blew the Scope off my old Scope-Shot slingshot when I was around 14. the whole Scope didn't come off but a piece did when I hit it and it flew past my hand slicing it open on top. No stitches but a nice 1-2 inch scar on my hand. I sawed the rest of the Scope off and the thing shot better then ever!


----------



## beanmachine (Nov 17, 2013)

In my infinite wisdom after watching youtube videos one day . i got the bright idea that I can soot a sling shot naked (no frame) what a retard moment that was . Out in the garage with some crappy workout bands attached to homemade pouch I went , The first few shots it actually worked for me..... but then I got cocky and pulled back to almost an archers draw and thwack right in to my forefinger it was so deeply bruised that the bruise didnt rise for 4 days thanks youtube lol .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> If I ever get over my paranoia of facial recognition & being spotted by someone I know online, I'll post pictures. It was quite grizzly. Never stopped shooting though, even for a second.


did your face look similar to this guy ?


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh it goes on and on. I can't sleep on my left side anymore after catching the bug. My now chronic tendonitis in my elbow and shoulder won't let me. And don't even get me started on my fingers...

Worth it? Absolutely


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I broke my pinky finger. I had a Return To Sender shot with a .530 inch lead ball come back at my hand and smack into my pinky. Seriously painful. Now I know .53 cal lead is too much for single .030 latex(.750 straight cut)


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

my dad caught me and some boys haveing a slingshot fight and he took a cat with nine tails to my A$$ and what ever else got in the way wish i had got hit with a rock.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Nothing recently thankfully,but I blew the Scope off my old Scope-Shot slingshot when I was around 14. the whole Scope didn't come off but a piece did when I hit it and it flew past my hand slicing it open on top. No stitches but a nice 1-2 inch scar on my hand. I sawed the rest of the Scope off and the thing shot better then ever!


Ahh, the joy of youth


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine is pretty tame compared to some of the other stories here. My very first shot with a new slingshot was using a stone. I didn't release very well and the stone hit my thumbnail. It felt like I had hit it with a hammer! Quite tender for a few days and a nice bruise under the nail. That'll teach me!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Did this with a rock a while back. The forks were turned the other way for the shot.lol


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever get over my paranoia of facial recognition & being spotted by someone I know online, I'll post pictures. It was quite grizzly. Never stopped shooting though, even for a second.
> ...


Please tell me this is NOT the consequence of a SS accident...


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Did this with a rock a while back. The forks were turned the other way for the shot.lol


Ouch! What was your first reaction? Did you check the slingshot or your hand first? I know I would check the sling as that one is a beauty in the pic


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

cairomn said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Did this with a rock a while back. The forks were turned the other way for the shot.lol
> ...


My first reaction was, thank you Jesus!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

cairomn said:


> I was shooting m&ms today on a cold Thursday morning with my pfs and forgot to tweek it a little..... BAM! It hit my hand full on with a partial butterfly draw. So after a few choice words and lots of rocking in the corner, softly sing to my self "don't worry, about a thing, because every little thing, is going to be alright"
> I got up shot a little bit more and went in side
> Anyway heres a photo
> 
> ...


Oh now you done it!!!!!! Ray is gonna flip! Never tweak your pouch! Just your women.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Davidka said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


nope, its of a hockey player, jordan caron. hockey puck traveling at about 90mph to the face ! i had just got done with a conversation about hockey and its gross injuries. when i read this topic and double T's post about his facial injury, i was reminded of this hockey player, injury sounded similar in its outcome.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever get over my paranoia of facial recognition & being spotted by someone I know online, I'll post pictures. It was quite grizzly. Never stopped shooting though, even for a second.
> ...


LoL, pretty close, except the impact's epicentre was a bit lower & included the nostril...all those pretty colours were there though!


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

In over 30 years I haven't hit my hand once ( we need a "Touch Wood" smiley ) but in the last month I have had 2 rts's, thankfully one didn't quite get me because it was a 5 inch sharpened 6mm trollhead fletchette. I was sure there was enough power to pierce a 56 gallon steel drum :screwy: from around 10 feet away, instead it returned and stuck in the breeze block wall behind me just to the left of my head.

The other one was as stupid. I was between catchboxes ( one demolished and one not made :naughty: ) so I draped a double folded bed sheet over my archery foam target. How was I to know it would turn it into a lead ball trampoline. THWACK you [email protected]@3d, straight on the boniest part of my shin, I'm not kidding, if I had feathers in my hair with the dance I did, it would have rained for weeks :rofl: .


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> In over 30 years I haven't hit my hand once ( we need a "Touch Wood" smiley ) but in the last month I have had 2 rts's, thankfully one didn't quite get me because it was a 5 inch sharpened 6mm trollhead fletchette. I was sure there was enough power to pierce a 56 gallon steel drum :screwy: from around 10 feet away, instead it returned and stuck in the breeze block wall behind me just to the left of my head.
> The other one was as stupid. I was between catchboxes ( one demolished and one not made :naughty: ) so I draped a double folded bed sheet over my archery foam target. How was I to know it would turn it into a lead ball trampoline. THWACK you [email protected]@3d, straight on the boniest part of my shin, I'm not kidding, if I had feathers in my hair with the dance I did, it would have rained for weeks :rofl: .


And this is why you should always shoot at a slight angle from your target!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Deano 1 said:
> 
> 
> > In over 30 years I haven't hit my hand once ( we need a "Touch Wood" smiley ) but in the last month I have had 2 rts's, thankfully one didn't quite get me because it was a 5 inch sharpened 6mm trollhead fletchette. I was sure there was enough power to pierce a 56 gallon steel drum :screwy: from around 10 feet away, instead it returned and stuck in the breeze block wall behind me just to the left of my head.
> ...


Yeh but that won't do much if it was a boomerang fletchette


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hahaha, not saying these injuries are nothing, I mean, I just got a 1/4 ball bearing hand hit like the first pic, didn't hurt much compared to what just happened to me :| I hit my thumb with 7/16 steel, 1"-3/4"(20-25mm taper) butterfly, practically destroyed my thumb, the nerves are still pinching, I'm only writing this with one hand.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hit the web between my thumb and index finger, left a constant reminder. The worst part was Mj was watching the whole ncident, which embarresd me more than the actual wound.


----------

